# Australien



## Rudl (24. Dezember 2006)

Da gerade mein Schwager aus Sidney hier ist und ausgemacht wurde ihn nächstes Jahr für 2 Monate zu besuchen war einer meiner ersten Gedanken natürlich das Angeln.
Wollte mal nachfragen, ob hier jemand schon Erfahrung mit dem Angeln in Australien gesammelt hat.
Ausserdem möchte ich Tasmanien besuchen und würde auch von dorten jede Info benötigen.
Nicht nur das Angeln im Meer würde mich interessieren sondern auch Süsswassergewässer.
Welche Gewässer wären zu empfehlen und welche Fischarten gibt es dorten etc. etc.?
Da es bestimmt völlig andere Arten als Zander und Hecht gibt wäre ich dankbar für jeden Ködertipp!
Hoffe hier möglichst viele Tipps zu erhalten und bedanke mich im Vorraus
Rudl!


----------



## esox_105 (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Australien*

Deine Anfrage ist wohl besser im Forum Angeln Weltweit aufgehoben. Frag mal einen Mod ob er Dir die Anfrage dorthin verschiebt.


----------



## leopard_afrika (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Australien*

stonie war doch gerade längere zeit dort


----------



## wodibo (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Australien*

Wird schon verschoben :m

Geh mal in die Suche und geb dort Australien ein. da findest Du schon ne Menge Infos.


----------



## Sailfisch (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Australien*

Bei gezielten Fragen solltest Du Dich an Ansgar wenden. Er ist der Experte.


----------



## Rudl (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Australien*



wodibo schrieb:


> Wird schon verschoben :m
> 
> Schneller als die Feuerwehr:q
> 
> dangge:m


----------



## Rudl (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Australien*



esox_105 schrieb:


> Deine Anfrage ist wohl besser im Forum Angeln Weltweit aufgehoben. Frag mal einen Mod ob er Dir die Anfrage dorthin verschiebt.


 
Mod hat prompt reagiert|supergri 
Auch dir dangge für den Tipp bin hier wohl besser dran:m


----------



## Stonie (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Australien*

hi rudl,

auch wenn ansgar wirklich der experte ist für den kontinent, versuche ich mein bestes :vik: 

Ich habe ein gutes Jahr drüben gelebt und versuche dir meine eindrücke von der fischerei zu vermitteln 

Sorry für evtl. fehler in wort und sprache, aber ich komme gerde heim :m

*Australien:*

In der Gegend von Sydney ist es an jedem Strand und von jeder Jetty (Steg) einen Versuch wert...du kannst wunderbar Snapper ( eher südlich) oder Flathead fangen.

Ob Boot, Charter oder eigene Planung....dort wirst du immer wieder einen Erlebnis haben, dass einfach der Wahnsinn ist...

Bzgl. dem Festland kann ich gerade wenig sagen, hierzu müßte man genau wissen wo du fischen willst !!!

*Tasmanien*

Die Insel ist relativ klein ! Du kannst im Meer fischen oder aber der wirklich phänomenalen Süßwasser-Fischerei auf Grund gehen !!!

Ich war 2 Monate in Tassie und ich muß gestehen, dass meine Liebe die Fliegenrute ist :vik: 

Du kannst bei Devonpot eine wunderbare Fischerei im Hafen haben, du kannst im Herzen von Tassie an einem der vielen Seen auf Forelle gehen !

Auch wenn Tasmanien berühmt für die Fischerei ist, hier werden dir die Fische nicht von alleine an den Haken gehen !!!

Ich habe Stunden, manchmal Tage in nem Fluß gestanden und hatte nicht einen Biss....aber !!!!!!!!!!!! Die Natur !!!!!!!! Wenn es dir was bedeutet deine Rute in einer Atmosphäre  zu schwingen, die dich im Herzen trift....dann nutze jeden See oder jeden Fluß und Versuche dein Glück !!!

Auch hier muß ich im Moment leider sagen, dass ich gerene wissen wüde wo genau du in Tassie bist ?!?

Für dem Moment soll es dass sein....sag mir wo du bist und ich werde dir ganz sicher eine Antwort geben und meine Erfarhung schildern....

*ABER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Wenn fischen für dich die Verbindung zur Natur ist und das Gefühl mit der Natur eins zu sein, dann ist OZ oder ein teil davon...du wirst dort immer gut fangen, aber es kommt immer darauf an was deine pers. Ziele sind...

........................

Definiere deine Reiseziele und ich versuche dir zu helfen...

Good on ya mate...

Stonie


----------



## MrFloppy (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Australien*

Ich hätte da noch einen Buchtip zum Fischen in Australien: Gregory's Verlag, Australian Fishing von Scot Amon, 14. AUflage ist grade aktuell (isbn: 0-7319-1380-9). Darin sind Küstenabschnitte mit guten Stellen, Rigs usw. beschrieben. Kostet so um die 25 AUD + 30 AUD  für den Versand nach Deutschland ;-) E§vtl. gibts das Buch auch bei Amazon oder so.


----------



## Rudl (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Australien*

Hallo Stonie!

Habe da noch keine fixen Ziele.Bin da nicht so der Typ der nur an einen Fleck kleben bleibt, bevorzuge eher das herumziehen und wos mir gefällt bleibe ich halt eine Weile.
Eyresee wird mit Sicherheit ein Ziel sein.
Snapper sind da mal schon eine gute Idee, mein Schwager hat mir auch Baramundi empfohlen.
Auch für Tassie hab ich kein bestimmtes Ziel, habe mir mal fürs erste vorgenommen mich einfach treiben zu lassen und dorten zu verweilen wos mir gefällt.
Obs so klappen wird? Schau ma mal.
Habe noch mehr als genug Zeit mir bestimmte empfohlene Orte auszusuchen da es erst nächsten Dez. los gehen soll.
Jedenfalls schon mal ein guter Tipp mit den Forellen!
Noch eine Frage da Mein Schwager nicht so viel mit dem Angeln am Hut hat er gerade hier ist und nicht nachfragen kann ich aber trotzdem sehr neugierig bin:
Benötigt man irgendwelche Liezenzen oder so für die Fischerei in Aust. oder Tassie?
Werden sicher noch viele Fragen kommen und verbleibe bis dahin dankend

Rudi!


----------



## Rudl (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Australien*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch einen Buchtip zum Fischen in Australien: Gregory's Verlag, Australian Fishing von Scot Amon, 14. AUflage ist grade aktuell (isbn: 0-7319-1380-9). Darin sind Küstenabschnitte mit guten Stellen, Rigs usw. beschrieben. Kostet so um die 25 AUD + 30 AUD für den Versand nach Deutschland ;-) E§vtl. gibts das Buch auch bei Amazon oder so.


 
Hallo MF!
Dangge dir!:vik: 
Wird sofort meinen Schwager in Auftrag gegeben|supergri .
MfG Rudi!


----------



## Stonie (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Australien*

Hi Rudl,

vorab folgendes :

Eine Lizenz ist für das Fischen im Meer nicht notwendig, allerdings gib es einige 
Küstenabschnitte wo das fischen nicht oder nur eingeschränkt erlaubt ist. In der
Regel findest an den Stränden oder an den Häfen immer eine Tafel auf der man
exakt erkennen kann wo und wie die Regeln sind.

Für das fischen im Süßwasser (egal ob Tassie oder Mainland ) brauchst du auf
jeden Fall eine Lizenz. Hier gibt es auch verschiedene Dauern und die Preise sind
wirklich absoulut human. Also keine Sorge.

Außerdem:

Du möchtest dort verweilen wo es dir gefällt ? Ja das ist das Beste, hab das 1 Jahr lang gemacht :vik: 

Ich würde gerne mal wissen, wie lange du Zeit hast und wie du dich fortbewegst ? Sind durchaus extrem lange Wege da unten :q 

Markus


----------



## Ansgar (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Australien*

Moin,

das ist ein Lebensfuellendes Kapitel, was Du da ansprichst )

Melde Dich doch einfach noch mal spaeter im Jahr, wenn Du konkreter weisst, wo Du hin willst und wie Du Dir Deine Angelei vorstellst. 

Ein paar Punkte aber schon mal vorweg, die bisher nicht ganz richtig repraesentiert wurden: 
1) Du brauchst auch im Salzwasser eine Lizenz - zumindestens in NSW und VIC! (Stonie = Schwarzangler? ) )

2) Snapper fischen = in der Regel Rockfishing. Das solltest Du nicht ohne Guide machen, sterben jedes Jahr Dutzende Leute. Aber Snapper ist eh nicht der Fisch, den Du am ehesten erwarten kannst, wenn Du von Land aus fischst (und NSW ist auch kein Snapper Hotspot - dafuer geht man nach SA oder VIC oder evtl Tas). 

3) Barramundi gibt es weder in Sydney/NSW noch in Tassie - Australien ist ein verdammt grosses Land, da gibt es nicht jede Fischart ueberall. Barramundi gibt es nur im noerdlichen OZ, also in QLD, NT und WA. 

4) Um Sydney herum/ in NSW brauchst Du gute Ortskenntnis, da z.B. in allen Nationalparks Fischen im Suesswasser verboten ist und viele der Fluesse in Privatbesitz sind. Viele Plaetze sind ausserdem stark befischt. Am besten hast Du einen guide oder Du gehst auf eine Bootscharter (in der Regel A$600+ = Euro 400+). Das ist oft der beste Weg, denn dann brauchst Du garkein Geraet und keine Kenntnis und kannst evtl sogar einen Marlin (offshore) fangen (A$1200 + pro Tag) wenn Dich das interessiert. 

Also, ich hoffe, das hilft etwas. Aber wie Stonie sagt: melde Dich mal wenn Du genauer weisst was Du willst und welche Art des Fischens Dich ganz besonders interessieren wuerde (Spinnangeln, Brandungsangeln, etc.) und denn reden wir weiter.

Im Augenblick hast Du ja noch nicht einmal einen Flug gebucht und anscheinend reden wir hier ueber etwas, was mindestens ein Jahr in der Zukunft liegt? 

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Stonie (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Australien*

Hey mate how you´re doing ?

Schwarzfischer ??? Never ever |supergri 

In NSW und VIC hab ich das fischen eh nicht so extrem verfolgt...

Als ich dann nach SA, WA, NT und QLD kam war ich da schon mehr verfallen...und dann brauchte ich keine Lizenz für das Fischen im Meer |kopfkrat 

Aber ich kann es nur nochmal sagen, die Natur, das Land, die Menschen und einfach das komplette Paket haben mich pers. unendlich in den Bann gezogen !!!

Ich bin seit bisserl über 3 Moanten wieder in Europa und jeden Tag plane und lege ich darauf aus, dass mich mein Weg wieder dahin führt, wo ich mich selbst gefunden habe...

Wenn ich daran denke wie wir mit Aussies am East Alligator im Kakadu NP auf Barra´s gefischt haben....:l wenn Salties am Ufer lauern und einfach das....ach was soll ich schreiben...wer in den bisherigen Worten nicht die unendliche Liebe lesen kann, der wird es nie verstehen...

Like Ansgar is used to say.....ALL THE BEST !!!!

Markus


----------



## lars_25 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Australien*

Moin moin aus Hamburg

Bin 2006 von Juli bis September (3Monate) drüben gewese.
Eine interessante Zeit mit vielen Erfahrung - natürlich auch angeltechnischer Natur. 

Zum Thema Kakadu und Salties wollte ich mal kurz die bilder anfügen. Das ist "Yellow Waters" morgens um 6, der bekannte Bootsanleger. Der Wahnsinn - Sonnenauf´gang, Wasserbüffel, Krokodile, Adler, . . . . . Unglaublich.
Das im Mittelgrund ist übrigens kein Baumstamm . . . . .  

Der kleine Barracuda ist die einzige Ausbeute eines eintägigen Barra-Tripps um Darwin. Man kann auch schlechte Tage - oder Guides - haben . . . . . .

´2 Monate war ich in Sydney - in NSW braucht man wirklich eine Lizenz. Man kann die bestimmungen Einsehen wenn man bei google "freshwaterfishing" und "nsw" eingibt. dort landet man auf der gouverment seite - da gibts auch nen pdf mit allen infos zu schonzeiten, maßen usw . . . . . 

mit freundlichen grüßen

lars


----------

